# aquariumguys.com



## allikins

Has anybody ordered from them?
And specifically, are the products they aim towards bettas really safe for them? Will the plants rip their fins?
Marina Betta Kit Plant - Ludwigia - Black and White - 5 1/2 in.
Marina Driftwood - Betta Bowl - 3 in. x 2 in. x 5 1/2 in.


If this is wrong, I'm sorry. :[


----------



## aunt kymmie

I've ordered from them but not the products you listed. They look like plastic plants, and not silk. I would only use silk plants or live plants for a betta tank, with my preference being live.


----------



## Romad

I've bought a lot of silk plants here and have been very happy with them.

Artificial Plants & Corals: Aquascape aquariums and fish tanks with Artificial Plants & Corals


----------



## allikins

aunt kymmie said:


> I've ordered from them but not the products you listed. They look like plastic plants, and not silk. I would only use silk plants or live plants for a betta tank, with my preference being live.


I'm debating on getting live right now 'cause I'm afraid of the cost. @[email protected]


----------



## redchigh

Live plants are actually cheaper than quality silk plants...

Try some kind of aponogeton bulb or banana plant (If you have good lighting).

Something tiny like a Crypt Parva might do well do and is pretty cheap.


----------



## allikins

redchigh said:


> Live plants are actually cheaper than quality silk plants...
> 
> Try some kind of aponogeton bulb or banana plant (If you have good lighting).
> 
> Something tiny like a Crypt Parva might do well do and is pretty cheap.


for live plants I was thinking of some marimo balls and crystalwart to start out with.
And I was meaning more for upkeep rather than initial start. don't you need fertilizers and all that jazz?


----------

